# Suzuki Vitara or Rav 4?



## Twiglet (28 December 2006)

Has anyone got a Vitara or Rav? I'm trying to decide between the two - the Vitara is much cheaper and not as cool, but I've heard the engines are more reliable than the Ravs? 

Also, what is the difference in their off road abilities? 

I won't be towing with it, so will just be getting the 3 door, SWB version.....

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, it's especially quiet on here today, so trying to reach a wider audience!


----------



## Cheesey2983 (28 December 2006)

lol girly cars, id get the rav4 never ever had problems with toyota and neither  have my family and they all have one. dont like suzuki's 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 not a clue how they are off road, probably both pants cause there wannabe 4x4's lol


----------



## CrazyMare (28 December 2006)

My best friend has a Rav4 she likes it, it has diffslip/lock, but neither of are sure as to how good off road it would be as never tried it!! Only do that with the Disco!


----------



## CSYMolly (28 December 2006)

I would go for the Rav 4 don't like the Suzuki's look like toy cars.


----------



## valley (28 December 2006)

Hi my OH is a car dealer and he said the Ravs are better they hold their value better


----------



## vivhewe (28 December 2006)

I like RAV4's better - I know of people replacing two Suzuki's in the time that another owns one RAV4, and they are much sexier cars!


----------



## serena2005 (28 December 2006)

i prefere rav 4's


----------



## Twiglet (28 December 2006)

I definitely prefer the Ravs too - I know they're girly cars but as I have, ahem, a couple of points on my license, and some little sh*t stole my car last year, I have trouble getting insured on bigger cars! 

I just want something quite nippy that isn't going to get trashed by winters on an icy, bumpy yard, and lugging around woodchips and feed. 

The Vitaras don't hold value particularly well at all (hence why they're so cheap to buy second hand!), but I just wondered if one would be worth it for a year or two? I'd heard they were really reliable!


----------



## Happytohack (28 December 2006)

My sister is on her 4th or 5th Rav4 - she loves them and has had absolutely no problems with them whatsoever.  They off road capability is pretty good too.  I have a Toyota Hi -lux 4 door pick up and have had no problems with that either.  I love Toyotas and would always choose one.


----------



## hellyt1 (28 December 2006)

a rav is the ideal compromise for me, I've had mine just over a year and i love it! haven't really taken it off road but it deals with rutted tracks, muddy gateways etc with no problem at all, my other half has to go at about 5 mph down a track the rav will quite happily take at 25. in town it is nippy and easy to handle as well as a comfotable ride and great to park (as the swb models are really quite short), the only thing i would say against them is that they do go through the petrol in town.
they might be a girly car but i have fun with mine! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





i would def recommend the rav every time


----------



## anniedoherty (28 December 2006)

I don't know about the Rav4 but I had a Vitara for a while and didn't like it.  I never felt very safe in it as it seemed to blow all over the road.  Ok on the lanes but not on big roads.  Also it wasn't very good in icy conditions.

Got a Freelander now and I love that.  Makes me feel safe and has lots of room for all my tack etc in back as it only has two seats.  Not many of them made though.


----------



## cariadssogreat (28 December 2006)

Would go for the rav 4 - obviously your aware that neither are designed to tow horses


----------



## Fletch (28 December 2006)

I have had one Suzuki and now on my 4th consecutive RAV4.  Never had any trouble with any of the Toyotas and perfect customer service from the garage.  Says it all really!!


----------



## Baggybreeches (28 December 2006)

The Rav4 everytime!


----------



## Sags_Deer (28 December 2006)

i have a rav love it, will swap it in for newer model at some point, you interested.  toyota are far better, never had a problem with mine she says touching wood!!


----------



## Sags_Deer (28 December 2006)

by the way they are recreational activity vehicle (rav) in case you didnt know what it stood for.


----------



## Ravenwood (28 December 2006)

I've got a Rav 4 and take it off road a lot - especially on the shoot - it goes nearly everywhere particularly some places that the bigger and heavier 4 x 4 stuggle to do - the only drawback is the low ground clearance so some really deep tracks scrap the bottom.  I only use the diff lock if I need real grip such as up steep tracks as its all wheel drive. It's also brilliant for every day, always starts, is easy to drive and fast on the motorway.  Not brilliant on petrol I get about 27 mpg on a good run.

Best car I've ever had!


----------



## Sooty (28 December 2006)

The Rav 4 is a chunkier car and despite being a 'grass and gravel' car, can perform quite well off road - I know, as I have been all round the fields round here in mine, in all conditions. The Suzukis always strike me as a bit lightweight. Neither is suitable for towing a horse trailer though!


----------



## Twiglet (29 December 2006)

As I said in my first post, the car isn't to tow with, so I'm not concerned about it's lack of towing abilities. 

Looks like the Rav is pretty popular on most fronts then!


----------



## flyingfeet (29 December 2006)

We have a RAV4, however if I had to choose between the RAV and a Vitara, with my money I would get a vitara

The fuel consumption is better and they are cheaper. The new vitara looks nice and substantial too. However I am also influenced by the fact that the suzuki garage is really handy, whereas toyota is a pain to get to.


----------



## Kezza (29 December 2006)

my friend went through the exact same dilemma a month ago ... she test drove both and got the Rav 4 for the following reasons:

The depreciation of a suzuki is terrible, Toyota is a far better manufacturer who make cars of greater quality which last longer in every respect, the Rav was faster and it was more understated unlike the vitara which has suzuki written in massive letters across the back ...

Having said that, I wouldn't like to tow or get stuck in a field with either of them and have a short wheel based 2.8 TD Pajero myself which can get me out of the deepest mud holes!


----------



## Kezza (29 December 2006)

downside is the smallest boot ever on the 3 door rav ... my friend can just about fit her back protector in it and she's not a big girl!!


----------



## flyingfeet (29 December 2006)

Also because its fast insurance on a RAV is really quite extortionate! 

I'm 28 with my own car and insurance wanted around £150 to add me to my mothers RAV4. 

I'd buy a year old vitara- that way someone else has taken the worst depreciation hit.


----------

